# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android  لعبة سباق السيارات roc متوفرة للتحميل مجاناً لهواتف الاندرويد

## mohamed73

*لعبة سباق السيارات ROC متوفرة للتحميل مجاناً لهواتف الاندرويد*  لعبة سباق السيارات الجديدة ROC او Race Of Champions هي لعبة سباق  سيارات جميلة .. كباقي ألعاب السيارات عليك ان تشارك في السباقات والفوز  بها حتى تحصل على مراكز جيدة ولتسطيع التقدم في اللعبة وحصد البطولات فيها  .. اللعبة جميلة من حيث الجرافيك ويمكنك مشاهدة الفيديو لترى اللعبة قبل تحميلها..   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m94CTguzqqA&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL   اللعبة متوفرة في ماركت الأندرويد مجاناً ويمكنك تحميلها من  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## medismail

شكر الله لكم على المجهود القيم

----------

